# Topics > Robotics > Robot costume >  Adam Savage's Prop Replica Drawings, mecha hand of Hellboy

## Airicist

Adam Savage 

Hellboy on Wikipedia

Prop replica on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Adam Savage's Prop Replica Drawings 

Published on Jul 23, 2014




> In the process of building one of his replica props, Adam accumulates an extremely detailed inventory of all the components of that prop, with specifications that match the original as best as possible. Now, Adam has taken up drawing as another outlet for his obsessions, sharing that wealth of knowledge in beautiful sketches and original graphic designs.

----------


## Airicist

Adam Savage's Hellboy Mecha-Glove Replica 

Published on Jul 24, 2014




> One of Adam Savage's favorite movie props is Rasputin's mecha-hand from Hellboy. It's an elaborately machined prop that's only in the movie for a few minutes, and Adam has spent over four years painstakingly replicating it. Now that it's finally done, Adam walks us through all the individual components and how he fabricated each.

----------

